
Climate Denial Spreads on Facebook as Scientists Face Restrictions - robmueller
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/climate-denial-spreads-on-facebook-as-scientists-face-restrictions/
======
raxxorrax
> A climate scientist says Facebook is restricting her ability to share
> research and fact-check posts containing climate misinformation.

Why would a climate scientists have the ability to do that? How is she
restricted? Being a scientist or sharing the majority opinion doesn't give you
the authority to shut other people down. This childish behavior is just
damaging educational efforts and is undermining legit research.

Display info about disinformation campaigns and their financial ties if you
have proof. That is all you can do and it will convince many more than an
effort to silence opposition.

